# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مهندسی مجدد و معکوس >  راهنمایی برای جلوگیری از unpack شدن

## thelastphoenix

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز

من در کار کردن با دیباگر ها مبتدی هستم

چجوری می شه از unpack شدن جلوگیری کنم . علامت ها رو در فایل
اجرایی از بین ببرم.
ممنن می شم یک راهنمایی بکنین که من مبتدی بفهمم
و بعضی unpacker,obfuscator ها که رشته های درون فایل رو رمز نگاری نا متقارن میکنن
که بری برگردونندن به یک رمز نیاز دارن... این تا چه حدی جلوی عملیات بدست اوردن
رشته های درون غایل رو میگیره؟؟ چقدر امن؟؟
ایا می شه بدون داشتن رمز unpack کرد یا به عبارت دیگه
نرم افزار های تجاری که توسط یک رمز قوی برای پک و ان پک استفاده می کنن؟
می شه ان پک کرد؟ یا فقط نرم افزار هایی unpacker دارن که از رمز استفاده نکنن
و سوال دیگه من یک سرویس درون خود برنامم نوشتم که زمانی بعضی از پراسس ها
مثل دیباگر فعال می شن برنامه یا اون پراسس رو ببنده..این کار چقدر جلو دیباگ کردن رو میگیره؟؟

با تشکر

----------


## Nima NT

برای یادگیری آنتی کرک بهتره شما اول کرک رو خوب یاد بگیری , برای شروع پیشنهاد میکنم بری سراغ کتاب تکنیک های نفوذ به نرم افزار از انتشارات ناقوس , سوالات شما کمی کلی هست , بهتره سوالاتتون رو قسمت بندی بکنید تا کسی که میخواد پاسخ بده سردرگم نشه و بتونه بهتر به شما کمک کنه.

با تشکر

----------


## mithridates

جلوی دیباگ رو نمیگیره. راه های زیادی هست. به غیر از تغییر دستورات فایل و سرویس شما.یعنی اسم فایل یک دیباگر قابل تغییر نیست؟

اسامی dll هاش قابل تغییر نیست؟ اسم پنجره ها قابل تغییر نیست؟ 

آیا نیمشه یه سرویس نوشت که عملکرد سرویس شمارو تغییر بده!

خیلی راه های دیگه هم هست.

همه راه هایی که گفته شد بدون کوچکترین دستکاری فایل شما هست. اگه اقدام به دستکاری هم بکنن که دیگه هیچی

----------


## sinsin666

به هیچ عنوان راهی برای جلوگیری از انپک وجود نداره....
اگر روشی ابداع بشه سریعا ضد ان میاد....

فقط مدت فروش محصول نرم افزاری اورجینال  رو میشه کمی زیاد تر کرد...

----------


## Nima NT

البته میشه کاری کرد که کرک کردن برنامه طولانی بشه و در ادامه طولانی شدن کرک برنامه کراکر حوصله نکنه روی اون وقت بذاره.

----------


## mithridates

جالب اینجا هست وقتی یه برنامه کرک میشه. ما میگیم برای توسعه امنیت. خوب برنامه ای که با themida پک شده یا برنامه های مشابه مثل ExeCryptor و این همه دردسر داره مثل decrypt کردن بعد از آنپک و ....

خوب این امنیت داره. صاحب نرم افزار پول داده برای امنیت نرم افزارش ولی...

در کل به نظر من شده دردسر چون خیلی ها دیگه قبل از نوشتن نرم افزار به این که اگه کرک شه زحماتم به باد میره و ... فکر میکنن مثل این دوستانی که سوال میپرسن

----------


## new_sra

بي معني است ان پك
برنامه يا در حافظه بارگزاري ميشه و يا به واسطه واگذار ميشه

و به هر حال انپك مي شه

----------


## Nima NT

> و به هر حال انپك مي شه


درسته ولی میشه کاری کرد که کار آنپک خسته کننده باشه. بهتره دوستان بحث رو ادامه بدن , کار نشد نداره. :تشویق:

----------


## new_sra

مي توني يه كار كني

از پكر هاي تركيبي استفاده كني تا سخت شه

مثلا 
pespin1304 و يه پكر ديگه

و يا اينكه كاري كني كه نرم افزار هاي تعيين نوع پكر 
نرم افزار پكرتو تشخيص ندن يا اشتباه تشخيص بدن

----------


## Nima NT

کار جالبی هست , نمونه هایی هم تو  سایت موجوده ( تو پست های خود من دنبالش بگردین ) , البته از هر ترکیبی نمیشه استفاده کرد.
تنها راهش سعی و خطا هست.

----------


## reza1944

سخن يك كركر: اگر مي خواهي برنامه ات كرك نشود اصلا برنامه ننويس!

----------


## joker

> سخن يك كركر: اگر مي خواهي برنامه ات كرك نشود اصلا برنامه ننويس!


سخن یک برنامه نویس : از ترس مردن ، خودکشی نکن  :بامزه:

----------


## IR.Ajax

دوست عزیز شما می توانید از نرم افزار Zeno code استفاده کنید تا تمامی کدهای شما را غیر قابل خواندن و رمز نماید :چشمک:

----------

